# Hog Hunting



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Do any of you hog hunt? I met a lady yesterday that has all of these mounted hog heads in her garage. They just moved here from Okechobee, Fl.
She has a beautiful red nose pitbull. I asked her how did she get all of these heads and she pointed to her pitbull, Preacher.
She says that he will always go for the snout of the hog. She showed me a video of the dog taking on a hog. The dog was actually remarkable. They were out spotting hogs when she said they ran into a pack of them. On the video it shows her hubby running for his life b/c he was being chased. He was trying to make it back to the truck. Well all of a sudden you see this pitbull shot out, and starts fighting the hog and then attachs itself to the snout of this hog. That hog was freakin huge! I do not know much about hog hunting.
Well he made it to his truck and hollered for Preacher to release, and he did and then ran and hoped in the back of the truck.
I just thought that it was wild to watch. I have never seen a pittie in action hunting.
She says that Preacher has never substained an injury during any hunt. I do not see how. Wild Hogs are vicious.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We had a new member awhile back that did hog hunting. I am not sure about any one else.


----------



## showmeyourtints (Jun 2, 2008)

It's not my taste, but I won't condemn someone for doing it, as long as it's done right. IMO, the dogs should have protective vests at all times, kevlar preferably. I also think that once the hog is trapped, either shoot it, or hog tie it to sell. Letting the dogs chew on it while it screams is cruel in my eyes. They may be a nuisance animal, but it can still feel pain.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

showmeyourtints said:


> It's not my taste, but I won't condemn someone for doing it, as long as it's done right. IMO, the dogs should have protective vests at all times, kevlar preferably. I also think that once the hog is trapped, either shoot it, or hog tie it to sell. Letting the dogs chew on it while it screams is cruel in my eyes. They may be a nuisance animal, but it can still feel pain.


Yah, it is not my taste either. I do not know if she has a vest or not. But she said at the time the dog was just trying to help her hubby b/c that hog almost had him. They eat what the kill...which is good b/c it is not a sport to them..its food on the table.
Now I deer and turkey hunt when I get the chance..but have never hunted hogs. After looking at that video don't think I want to. Running for my life does not sound appealing to me.
I have seen them before when me and my hubby and dad got the old army paintball guns out and went a played war in the woods, but it was from a distance and we just left them alone and moved to a different location.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

showmeyourtints said:


> IMO, the dogs should have protective vests at all times, kevlar preferably.


I'll have to kindly disagree, because I feel that it's unfair to the hog. Kind of like cheating :cop:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't personally know anyone that does it but I have watched videos and it is pretty crazy and I have to agree on the dog gear if I did it my dogs would have to wear it. And as far as it being unfair to the hog so is shooting it with a gun but really does it matter if it's gonna be used for food anyway JMO though


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i hog hunt but ive never let my dogs go at em when their still kickin. dogs that hog hunt are trained in hog huntin. the dogs need to know waht part of the hog to go for or they will get seriously injured. you cant just take any pit and have him catch a hog... theres pretective gear (kevlar vest and 2in heavy duty collar) that the dogs HAVE to wear or the hogs will literaly tare them apart. my buddy will let his dogs catch em and then toe em back to camp. they come in handy out in the bush the only thing we do is make the final kill. i am also from fl about maybe 2hrs away from okecy. if ur goin to hog ur dog you have to realize ur dog will probably get hurt.
there a lot more to hoggin ur dog than some people think, its extreamly dangerous to u and ur pup but i love hearin thoes hogs wine  its the sound of gooooddd eatin


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*MMMMMMMMMMMMMM BACON!!*


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I wouldn't put my dog in that position. Too easy to lose one. But I would definitely get in on it with someone else's dog. Dogos do a pretty good job at it.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

The dog never go one on one with the hog or at least I never seen it like that when we go we have three or more catchin


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I like this dude,crazy guy!!!
this guy get busy with the hog hunting with these dogo's
http://www.dogoman.com.ar/


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have several friends who do and I would actually like to get into it. They were actually looking at some of our pups to use but we are going to wait right now. If I hunted I would definitely use cut vest on my dogs. I dont think its cheating in any way considering I have a gun that I plan on using on the hog. Its not like Im going to wrestle the hog, its never been and even playing field. I have done some serious thinking about breeding for this pupropse but I think if I did it would be a slightly different strain that what I am running now. I would use my Male dogs but I would probably look at 100% game females, something off the ELI line.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I know it's a little off subject... But, We have javalinas around here, they're a pain in the butt, but they are illeagal to hunt. Still I ahve a friend that hunts them oldschool, he hunts them with a big knife! They are dangerous at close range but he says there's nothing like the thrill of hunting with your hands! Never uses dogs or guns, I think he plans on saying it was charging him if he ever gets caught.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> I have several friends who do and I would actually like to get into it. They were actually looking at some of our pups to use but we are going to wait right now. If I hunted I would definitely use cut vest on my dogs. I dont think its cheating in any way considering I have a gun that I plan on using on the hog. Its not like Im going to wrestle the hog, its never been and even playing field. I have done some serious thinking about breeding for this pupropse but I think if I did it would be a slightly different strain that what I am running now. I would use my Male dogs but I would probably look at 100% game females, something off the ELI line.


Not that I've given it much thought or research, but wouldn't you want to add a little size to a catch line like that? I wouldn't think you would necessarily need to add gamebred dogs as much as you would need size and power. Just a thought, set me straight if i'm wrong. Either way, I agree the vest is the only way to go. Those hogs are definitely punishers and one slip can injure a dog beyond repair.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The guys I know run Catahoula crosses and curs and use the APBT as the Catch dogs. Their dogs average 55-70lbs in weight and they work real well. They are so dang quick and 3-4 on a hog works well.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*hog doggin'*

Hog doggin' is really popular around here but with the Animal right folks getting involved "catching" the hog has become illeagal in many states because often times the front horns are removed from the boar. "Hog Baying" remains legal in many places however. In fact there is a state cultural event (protected by state law) called Uncle Earl's Hog contest in Winnfield Louisiana and you can make thousands of dollars if your dog wins. I've never seen it or been to a contest but it remains a popular sport here. Our cousins have 90-100 lb. "hog dogs" and they are really into it.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> The guys I know run Catahoula crosses and curs and use the APBT as the Catch dogs. Their dogs average 55-70lbs in weight and they work real well. They are so dang quick and 3-4 on a hog works well.


My grandpa uses his Catahoula's to actually duck hunt along with his Golden Retriever Boogerman. He loves them b/c they have a natural hunting instinct and are used also for herding.
He just hates it b/c in Louisianna they are used for dog fighting. I think they are actually good dogs, very protective over home and flock and actually good with kids.
I plan on taking my hubby back home next year to do some hunting. He has never been to Louisianna so it should be fun. My grandpa has 1500 acres of hunting land, so it should be good hunting.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

An APBT I had long ago was sired by a hog hunting dog(Wilder/Hemphill/Patrick lines.) This sire was 65 lbs,red/ red nose. The owners went hog hunting with a pack of Black and Tan Coonhounds to trail and bay the hog, 2 APBTs and one AB/APBT mix to catch the boar."Angus"(the APBT) went in for the nose hold. The AB/APBT cross decided at that crucial moment to veer away from the hog and start a fight with Angus.All HELL broke loose!! That boar fought like you wouldn't BELIEVE..you had to see it! The AB mix almost cost everyone their lives,yet the injuries were few. The other dog(APBT) leapt on the boar as Angus was fighting the AB mix and the humans were scrambling for their lives. Then, after dispatching the AB mix, Angus got a nose hold on the boar( the other APBT had an ear hold). The Coonhounds only hopped in AFTER the APBTs secured the dangerous part of the hog!! The men recovered themselves and killed the boar with a knife.
The AB/APBT mix died from injuries, I believe.From Angus,not the boar.The way that boar fought,I thought the dogs would have been more injured than they were.Wild hogs are no joke.They can kill you quite easily.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

There would be no way in H-E- double -hockey-sticks I would EVER hunt a boar with only a knife!!! Matter of fact,I will never hunt one unless absolutely necessary. And I DEFINITELY would not attempt it without having a dog with me(and a gun). Concern about the feelings of the boar is misplaced;they are no joke AT ALL.
I think they are a problem in certain areas and need population control. You do not want to meet one face to face; It will charge you and mean it. Wild boar are just that, wild and STRONG so if you go hunting them, you 'd better be prepared.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You're right. They will fight each other like dogs. I watched a documentary about them and even the little piglets will beat the living crap out of each other over dominance. Crazy aggressive animals (so you know I like 'em lol).


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

cane76 said:


> I like this dude,crazy guy!!!
> this guy get busy with the hog hunting with these dogo's
> http://www.dogoman.com.ar/


!!!That was crazy!!!! Especially the pics "Fallen Warriors". Those hogs were brutal!! He has some nice dogos.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> Hog doggin' is really popular around here but with the Animal right folks getting involved "catching" the hog has become illeagal in many states because often times the front horns are removed from the boar. "Hog Baying" remains legal in many places however. In fact there is a state cultural event (protected by state law) called Uncle Earl's Hog contest in Winnfield Louisiana and you can make thousands of dollars if your dog wins. I've never seen it or been to a contest but it remains a popular sport here. Our cousins have 90-100 lb. "hog dogs" and they are really into it.


Where are you from? Do you live in LA?
I am originally from Leesville.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MetalGirl30 said:


> !!!That was crazy!!!! Especially the pics "Fallen Warriors". Those hogs were brutal!! He has some nice dogos.


Thats what im saying,those dogs get killed on a regular it looks like,those guys are just scary people!!!,I dont even eat hog,but i would hunt one just to get my dog some action.maybe mongo could do work on a hog,it would be fun to watch.As for using a game dog as a catch dog,ive heard bad things fromalot of supposed hunters about the dogs being to aggro and wanting to fight the other dogs so its not suprising when you here of it happening....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> I dont even eat hog


MMMM BBQ!!! BACON, PORK CHOPS........

MetalGirl, I like your style!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> MMMM BBQ!!! BACON, PORK CHOPS........


yep,what you guys from the other part of the country hear about californians is true,were all hippies,"like ya bro,pork is hella gross",pass the tofurky.j/k.
surfs up dudes...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hell I'll eat anything that tries to run away, lol. If it stands still, it's a vegetable and I'm eating them too.:thumbsup:


----------



## metal pits x 711 (May 31, 2008)

My moms cousin has pits in Florida that she uses to hunt. The dogs wear special vest so the hog doesn't gash them.


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

when i lived in the top end of Australia you guys call it the "outback" just about everybody when pig hunting and they had all kinds of breeds most were crosses and pitt/mastiff/danes/staghound mixes were the most common but they had different crosses for different jobs but if they used a dog to grab the pig when they got close they would call it off then stick it with a blade wasnt what i called fun but each to his own but theres some big pigs here:thumbsup:


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

*cool*

this sounds really cool.... any body know how you would get started in it.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

you'd be very discrete[sp],and talk with somebody in private who is already involved in your area,that would be my advice..


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> MMMM BBQ!!! BACON, PORK CHOPS........
> 
> MetalGirl, I like your style!


Lord hush...you makin me hungry!!!!

Oh thank you...I like me style to  !!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Hell I'll eat anything that tries to run away, lol. If it stands still, it's a vegetable and I'm eating them too.:thumbsup:


Thats just to dang funny :rofl: there!!!

Remind me if I ever meet you not to RUN!!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Thats just to dang funny :rofl: there!!!
> 
> Remind me if I ever meet you not to RUN!!!!


You don't wanna stand still either, then he'll think you're a vegetable!!!


----------



## hal (Apr 8, 2008)

hog hunting is an awesome experience---was just browsing through this post and had to speak---this is what got me into pitbulls---if the world was to end and i had to hunt for food---i would want my pitbulls by my side on any given sunday!!!---anyone interested in hog hunting get at me

yours in the breed

H


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> I have several friends who do and I would actually like to get into it. They were actually looking at some of our pups to use but we are going to wait right now. If I hunted I would definitely use cut vest on my dogs. I dont think its cheating in any way considering I have a gun that I plan on using on the hog. Its not like Im going to wrestle the hog, its never been and even playing field. I have done some serious thinking about breeding for this pupropse but I think if I did it would be a slightly different strain that what I am running now. I would use my Male dogs but I would probably look at 100% game females, something off the ELI line.


why eli he was only 2 and 2 why not a redboy snooty something with the wind to hang in there with the 200lb hog


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It's not a match. The dog doesn't need to hang in there for hours. Only to catch and hold. I would imagine your best bet would be a more powerful dog, not a long winded dog. From the vids I've seen, you want to get in there and help the dog out as quck as possible.


----------



## hal (Apr 8, 2008)

TCARTER said:


> why eli he was only 2 and 2 why not a redboy snooty something with the wind to hang in there with the 200lb hog


turtlebuster dogs are excellent at stopping any size hog---bbq anyone---mm mm good!!!


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> It's not a match. The dog doesn't need to hang in there for hours. Only to catch and hold. I would imagine your best bet would be a more powerful dog, not a long winded dog. From the vids I've seen, you want to get in there and help the dog out as quck as possible.


thats makes good since...i'm partial to redboy snooty dogs lol i think they can do it all


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

TCARTER said:


> thats makes good since...i'm partial to redboy snooty dogs lol i think they can do it all


Yeah, they pretty much can do it all. That's why the APBT is the crown jewel of the dog world. Redboy is one of my favs. :cheers:


----------

